# Campfire Mega Jet Burner



## [email protected] (21/8/10)

Just back from a trip to Anaconda and i saw a Campfire Mega Jet Burner for $179 Says it's 104000BTUs
Anyone had any experience with these? They look like those turkey burners you see the American Brewers use


----------



## Gopha (21/8/10)

slagster said:


> Just back from a trip to Anaconda and i saw a Campfire Mega Jet Burner for $179 Says it's 104000BTUs
> Anyone had any experience with these? They look like those turkey burners you see the American Brewers use
> 
> View attachment 40288


Price appears a bit rich, burners are good though -Cheers


----------



## Flash_DG (21/8/10)

slagster said:


> Just back from a trip to Anaconda and i saw a Campfire Mega Jet Burner for $179 Says it's 104000BTUs
> Anyone had any experience with these? They look like those turkey burners you see the American Brewers use
> 
> View attachment 40288



Hey ya


I bought one of these a few months ago. I didn't pay that much for it though.

At first I was using a 3 ring burner and it just wouldn't boil 30L of wort but this thing will and then some  

I saw in BCF they now have them for $149 at Cannon Hill in Brisbane no idea if that is close to you


----------



## [email protected] (21/8/10)

Flash_DG said:


> Hey ya
> 
> 
> I bought one of these a few months ago. I didn't pay that much for it though.
> ...




The BCF website does have them for $149, Id say Auburn in Sydney probably has them. How long does it take to get 30L to boil? The box said 1L per minute to boil, would you say u get this. How many brews you get from a 9kg gas bottle?
Cheers


----------



## Banshee (21/8/10)

Flash_DG said:


> Hey ya
> 
> 
> I bought one of these a few months ago. I didn't pay that much for it though.
> ...


I have a 4 ring burner but only use the inner 3 rings. Reason I got the 4 was so I could sit my keg on it for stability. I use the wide keg style cut a bit out the bottom to key into burner.
I have no worries getting a good rolling boil with only the 2nd smallest ring going. I do boil inside so no wind and the keg sits directly onto the burner no spacers.


----------



## Flash_DG (21/8/10)

my last boil was a BIAB, so starting at about 38L @ 66c it usually only took 15-20mins to get to full rolling boil.
From tap to 68c takes about 30-40 mins depending on amb temp and water temp, was mid June the last time I did a brew.
about the only thing I can say for sure it did what I needed in about half the time the 3 ring did it in.
Oh and it sounds like a mini jet engine lol


----------



## T.D. (21/8/10)

I have a 3 ring burner and have done plenty of 40L+ boils with no problems at all. Good rolling boil on either the outer two rings or the inner and outer rings.


----------



## bignath (21/8/10)

T.D. said:


> I have a 3 ring burner and have done plenty of 40L+ boils with no problems at all. Good rolling boil on either the outer two rings or the inner and outer rings.




What type of regulator do you use? 

Nath


----------



## T.D. (21/8/10)

Big Nath said:


> What type of regulator do you use?
> 
> Nath



Just regular low pressure bbq jobbie. I have one set up on natural gas too (mains gas) which I think is marginally less powerful than the LPG one but still easily manages a rolling boil for ~40L on 2 rings.


----------



## bignath (21/8/10)

T.D. said:


> Just regular low pressure bbq jobbie. I have one set up on natural gas too (mains gas) which I think is marginally less powerful than the LPG one but still easily manages a rolling boil for ~40L on 2 rings.




Great thanks TD!

I've been looking at one of those 3 or 4 ring cast burners you see on ebay all the time:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cast-Iron-3-Ring-Wo...g_BBQs_Cookware

is yours similar to this?

Cheers mate,

Nath


----------



## T.D. (21/8/10)

Exactly the same as that mate!


----------



## bignath (21/8/10)

T.D. said:


> Exactly the same as that mate!



Cool. Sorry for all the questions, but i am seriously considering one of these and just want to be sure....

One last one (i think).. Do you have it mounted on or in a stand of some sort or what? How do you have your kettle in relation to the burner underneath it?

Thanks mate,

Nath


----------



## Holla (21/8/10)

slagster said:


> Just back from a trip to Anaconda and i saw a Campfire Mega Jet Burner for $179 Says it's 104000BTUs
> Anyone had any experience with these? They look like those turkey burners you see the American Brewers use
> 
> View attachment 40288



Can recommend this burner,I can bring 40 litres of cold winter Victorian water to boiling in under 35 minutes.
Quicker boils, less LPG used, more money for more brewing :icon_cheers: 
Cheers
Holla


----------



## bignath (21/8/10)

Yeah, i've seen these before too and thought they might have been a good thing.

Can't decide which way to go... The Mega Jet Burner, 3 or 4 ring burner, or Crown 40lt Urn......too many decisions...

Inside or outside - doesn't really phase me. Have plenty of space, ventilation, and power points in my garage.


----------



## Blue Dawg (22/8/10)

I'm cooking with a $40 3 ring cast burner, run by a standard LP LPG BBQ reg.
This brings my 40ltr pot to 70deg in 30mins and from there to a boil in another 15 to 20.
I have knocked out 5 brews on this 9kg bottle so far.
Just put a fire proof base under it and drop the pot on top, easy and cheap..


----------



## tavas (22/8/10)

Big Nath said:


> Yeah, i've seen these before too and thought they might have been a good thing.
> 
> Can't decide which way to go... The Mega Jet Burner, 3 or 4 ring burner, or Crown 40lt Urn......too many decisions...
> 
> Inside or outside - doesn't really phase me. Have plenty of space, ventilation, and power points in my garage.




I have a 40 litre Birko urn and that gets 38L of wort up to boil. But it does take time (40 min - 1 hr). The advantage of my urn for me are:

easier temp control (esp if you combine with a TempMate etc).
compact, all in one unit
I can set the thermostat to get mash in temp, and go off and do other stuff without worrying it will boil dry
I don't have to get a gas bottle,
Cheaper to run
Can brew inside if need be, though I prefer the garage. Actually you can pretty much use it anywhere you have a power point.
Disadvantages I see are:



Longer boil times
While it gets a good boil, its not "nuts boiling" (to quote Manticle), but it does boil. My boil off loss is about 2-2.5l/hr.
Limited to 38 litre (max) boils. However I don't see myself ever doing double batches so I don't see this as an issue.
More expensive capital outlay. Urn cost me $275 delivered to Perth.
Clean up is more involved. The element needs a wipe and a little care around it (although the element wipes clean with only a gentle wipe).Run some vinegar/water solution through it every now and then.
I'm not saying electric is better or anything, but in my situation it works for me. I BIAB though. I also have a young son who will soon be crawling and walking and I can put an urn up high out of the way and cable tie the cord out of reach and remove any possibility of an accident. A burner at my place would not be so flexible.


----------



## chopdog (28/8/10)

Hi fellas, i have been looking for burners as im building a brewing tree, i was looking at the nasa burners from beerbelly but they have been out of stock for a while. when i seen this post i went down to bcf to check these out, i spoke to the sales person there and organised to just buy the burner for 64 bucks..............cheerin :icon_chickcheers: 

chopdog


----------



## Linz (28/8/10)

quick tip for 3 ring users....whack a lid on the boiler TILL it boils..THEN REMOVE LID. It will shorten the boil time a bit


----------



## kyleg (9/6/11)

Flash_DG said:


> my last boil was a BIAB, so starting at about 38L @ 66c it usually only took 15-20mins to get to full rolling boil.
> From tap to 68c takes about 30-40 mins depending on amb temp and water temp, was mid June the last time I did a brew.
> about the only thing I can say for sure it did what I needed in about half the time the 3 ring did it in.
> Oh and it sounds like a mini jet engine lol



hey, just curious, what size is the diameter of your pot? i bought one of these jet burners today, and started doing a test boil, and as i was doing it i noticed the paint starting to burn/melt off around the base. then i looked on the box and noticed it says 'pots with a minimum diameter of 250mm and maximum 300mm, my pot is about 500mm in diameter (80L), i stopped the boil at about 45degrees. got a bit worried, im thinking that cos my pot covers the whole thing, the heat can't escape up around the pot. have you or anyone else had a similar problem to this? i'll be pissed if i can't use it! also what do you stand it on?


----------



## QldKev (9/6/11)

Kyle G said:


> hey, just curious, what size is the diameter of your pot? i bought one of these jet burners today, and started doing a test boil, and as i was doing it i noticed the paint starting to burn/melt off around the base. then i looked on the box and noticed it says 'pots with a minimum diameter of 250mm and maximum 300mm, my pot is about 500mm in diameter (80L), i stopped the boil at about 45degrees. got a bit worried, im thinking that cos my pot covers the whole thing, the heat can't escape up around the pot. have you or anyone else had a similar problem to this? i'll be pissed if i can't use it! also what do you stand it on?




I think the width limit is more to do with the stands stability. 

The paint will burn off most new burners, then they start to get rusty and look yukky  


QldKev


----------



## kelbygreen (9/6/11)

yep after the first boil there will be bugger all paint on there. I wouldnt worry and would keep using it.


----------



## kyleg (9/6/11)

QldKev said:


> I think the width limit is more to do with the stands stability.
> 
> The paint will burn off most new burners, then they start to get rusty and look yukky
> 
> ...



but not a dangerous situation you don't think?


----------



## kyleg (9/6/11)

kelbygreen said:


> yep after the first boil there will be bugger all paint on there. I wouldnt worry and would keep using it.



thanks. stoked!


----------



## altstart (9/6/11)

Kyle G said:


> hey, just curious, what size is the diameter of your pot? i bought one of these jet burners today, and started doing a test boil, and as i was doing it i noticed the paint starting to burn/melt off around the base. then i looked on the box and noticed it says 'pots with a minimum diameter of 250mm and maximum 300mm, my pot is about 500mm in diameter (80L), i stopped the boil at about 45degrees. got a bit worried, im thinking that cos my pot covers the whole thing, the heat can't escape up around the pot. have you or anyone else had a similar problem to this? i'll be pissed if i can't use it! also what do you stand it on?




The stability of the supplied stand is most definitely a safety concern if you are useing a pot with a diameter of 500 MM. I use the same size pot as you and I never burnt the paint off the stand supplied with my Nasa cos I replaced it with a much sturdier one. The thought of 100 litres of boiling wort chasing me out of my shed as I attempted to dance a Spanish flamenco inspired me to not even use it once.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## QldKev (9/6/11)

Kyle G said:


> but not a dangerous situation you don't think?




Paint all good, 

I don't think I would trust a large batch of boiling sugar solution on a cheap stand.


I run 2 x nasas on my 140L pot, but they are mounted into a custom stand that I probably could use to support my car on.

QldKev


----------



## kyleg (9/6/11)

thanks for the replys. the pot only overlaps the stand by about 50mm the whole way round. Feels pretty sturdy, but any signs of it weakening or becoming unbalanced and i'll try get another stand for it.


----------



## colvs (21/4/15)

Resurrecting an old thread here, but these are going cheap at Snowy's at the moment : http://goo.gl/vWPHvX

Any more of you out there with experience of these burners? For those in this thread, how are they holding up after a few years?


----------



## MrTwalky (21/4/15)

Great price Colvs! I paid the full $149.95 for mine. Bought it about 3 years ago and it's still going strong. 20-30mins to reach a rolling boil for 30-40L, then you can turn it right down to a minimum to maintain the boil with ease. Make sure it's not windy because the flame can blow out when it's on low.

Strap it to your arse and fly to the moon when you crank it up! I can get about 6 brews out of a 9L gas bottle, maybe more. Love it!


----------



## colvs (21/4/15)

MrTwalky said:


> Great price Colvs! I paid the full $149.95 for mine. Bought it about 3 years ago and it's still going strong. 20-30mins to reach a rolling boil for 30-40L, then you can turn it right down to a minimum to maintain the boil with ease. Make sure it's not windy because the flame can blow out when it's on low.
> 
> Strap it to your arse and fly to the moon when you crank it up! I can get about 6 brews out of a 9L gas bottle, maybe more. Love it!


Cheers MrTwalky! Just what I wanted to hear. Ordered one just now.


----------



## MrTwalky (23/4/15)

Nice, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mstrelan (2/12/15)

I'm considering buying one of these, but my 70L pot is about 500mm diameter. Where does one get a sturdier stand? What can I search for?


----------



## Motabika (2/12/15)

I am using a 70l cb pot on my mine, seems relatively sturdy.


----------

